# RX7 Pro drift car......Valet Magic



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Guys

Alot have possibly seen the car itself on various internet sites but I thought I would show some pics of what we did when we got it:


















































































































































Then the new colour was applied and a photoshoot arranged:


















































































































Awesome fun car :lol:

Thanks

Robbie


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks awesome, would love a shot of something like that!


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

looks good as ever Robbie!!

looks like few drifts got slightly over the mark :driver:

great colour choice, really suits it..

Hey the RR sport wheels are spot on on that VW van 10/10:thumb:


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Lovely job on a great car.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

123quackers said:


> looks good as ever Robbie!!
> 
> looks like few drifts got slightly over the mark :driver:
> 
> ...


Thanks mate just need to lower it slightly now :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Was this featured by slam media recently?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Kimo73 said:


> Was this featured by slam media recently?


It has been but not in its new colours unless they had random pics of it :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

*MAGIC* said:


> It has been but not in its new colours unless they had random pics of it :thumb:


No I meant in the old colour

Remembered cam posting the picture with 2 filters :lol:

Looks sweet in new colours


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Wow, that's a huge fire extinguisher!:doublesho

Nice tidy up fella


----------



## alex300 (Apr 30, 2013)

where is the engine pics haha 

awesome job btw


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

That looks fantastic. Well done


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

alex300 said:


> where is the engine pics haha
> 
> awesome job btw


Ill get some up soon


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Kimo73 said:


> No I meant in the old colour
> 
> Remembered cam posting the picture with 2 filters :lol:
> 
> Looks sweet in new colours


It defo stands out in a crowd now :doublesho


----------



## Raging Squirrel (Aug 28, 2013)

want want want want want want haha


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## RefleKtion (Mar 26, 2011)

haha I bet that's a bloody good laugh to drive! the reactions you must get must be priceless? 

looks awesome! good work :thumb:


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Great Work,!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

RefleKtion said:


> haha I bet that's a bloody good laugh to drive! the reactions you must get must be priceless?
> 
> looks awesome! good work :thumb:


The colour helps it stand out from the crowd....:lol:


----------

